# Looking for British/Indian couples affected by new spousal visa restrictions.



## mpoli

Hi,

My name is Malia Politzer, and I'm a reporter with Mint, a New Delhi-based business and economics daily newspaper. I'm looking for Indian/British couples who are concerned about how they will be affected by the new UK spousal visa restrictions. If you, your partner, or a friend has been affected by this (or is concerned about how you will be affected), please contact me at malia.p at livemint dot com. Thanks!

Best,

Malia


----------

